# Catfish.



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

What's the scoop on having synotontis catfish with Mbunas? Is there any benefit? Any harm?
What's the difference between the lucipinnis and multipunctatus?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No harm. The benefit is if you like the fish themselves.

Lucipinnis are smaller and spawn normally. Multipunctatus are larger and lay eggs for the mouthbrooding cichlids to pick up in their mouths and raise as their own.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh yeah, I read about how they trick the cichlids into hatching their eggs. That's really interesting.
How large do the two catfish grow?


----------



## Mischief (Mar 19, 2015)

The only fish other than cichlids I have in my aquarium are Catfish, and I have never had an issue. They are awesome for clean-up, my cichlids are pigs. They're just getting so big so fast, when I got them less than a year ago they were probably .75 inches long, and now they're bigger than my 6 inch crimson tide male, and he's the biggest, dominant male in the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lucipinnis maybe 4" and multipunctatus average 6-7 inches. Stock in groups of five. They are expensive but can live > 30 years.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow, groups of five eh? Why so many?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are social. With less than 3 they hide 24/7.


----------



## Mischief (Mar 19, 2015)

I have synodontis in a group of 4. They only are coming out now that they are bigger than everyone else.


----------



## Mischief (Mar 19, 2015)

Certain fish, especially catfish and other schoolers, you need at least 4-5 of a species. I'm not sure what the reason is, but it works. Even little cory cats need groups of at least 4-5.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Which one do you have Mischief?


----------



## Mischief (Mar 19, 2015)

nigriventris (sp?) commonly known as the upside down catfish


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Is that a synotintis?


----------



## Mischief (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes, as far as I know.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Is there a particular male to female ratio you need to worry about?


----------



## Mischief (Mar 19, 2015)

No, they're nearly impossible to breed. Just get at least four.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

How do you get food down to these guys?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If they are hungry they will come up, but I like the sinking pellets with the filter on. Some hit the bottom for the cats almost immediately.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Do they help with fry control?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes they will eat fry. Multi's are a little better than lucipinnis for fry control.


----------

